# FS12T Sit On Top Angler Kayak



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone used the Bass Pro FS12T Sit On Top Angler Kayak? They look nice for the money.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If it's with-in your budget and it's what you like- just get it. We all make mistakes, before we attain perfection. It may be the right boat for you!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

My uncle picked up 2 of these the other week. I got to try it out for a minute. Not as stable as my OK prowler 13 but it was a nice kayak and will get you where you want to go. And the price is good for a new kayak. So if you don't want to wait or go through th hassle of buying used it is a good option.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree 100% ! My first yak was a cheaper 1 and most didn't like it. But....it worked for me. BPS won't sell you crap....you can take it back if you don't like it...for a FULL REFUND, as long as it is with-in a 30 day period. Go for it!


----------



## TightLines09 (Jun 20, 2010)

they are nice, but dicks sporting goods has a nice future beach for 400..


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

this is a good spot to check out http://paddleva.com/special-sale.pdf


----------

